# Youtube planting vid - early GF???



## vauxhallmark (11 Nov 2008)

found this on youtube - sweet little lad (but quite didactic "you must have a patch of, er, basically, nothing here" etc.).

But - (conspiracy theory warning) - codename _*pilot*_1616...RAF...planted tank tutorial...could this be an early outing of the young master Farmer????

Enquiring minds demand to know!   

M

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=DZRKaeuoCO8


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2008)

Definately has that George style


----------



## Themuleous (11 Nov 2008)

Haha cool.  Anyone else spot his deliberate mistake?

Sam


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Haha cool.  Anyone else spot his deliberate mistake?
> 
> Sam



"Tall plants at the back, and, er, tall plants at the front" ?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Nov 2008)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> "Tall plants at the back, and, er, tall plants at the front" ?


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2008)

No, not me - he's far more talented and handsome.


----------



## Sye Davies (11 Nov 2008)

at least he is enthusiastic and trying.

from small acorns, mighty oaks grow.

we were all acorns once, many of us including myself still are :?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Nov 2008)

We shouldn't laugh..............

But respect to the kid, hes obviously passionate about it and at such a young age, and maybe he has been inspired by some of the articles George has written.

Hats off to the kid!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2008)

Here here.  

My 3 year-old daughter is showing potential already.  My 12 year-old is more into horses, but you can't win them all...


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> y.  My 12 year-old is more into horses, but you can't win them all...



See if you can change that to sea horses and you're on the right track


----------



## PM (11 Nov 2008)

Sye Davies said:
			
		

> we were all acorns once



hahaha, I was never an acorn? Or a tree for that matter. I think I was a tadpole once though, ew.


----------



## bugs (11 Nov 2008)

Makes a nice change to see a teenager being a teenager. There's hope.


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Nov 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> We shouldn't laugh..............
> 
> But respect to the kid, hes obviously passionate about it and at such a young age, and maybe he has been inspired by some of the articles George has written.
> 
> Hats off to the kid!



Absolutely!

No offence intended to either pilotmat1616 or Mr F! 

If I'm ripping anyone it's myself for such a stupid post - that's why I put it in off topic.

M


----------



## Superman (12 Nov 2008)

Fair play to him.
Good idea for a few of us to do that for the future.


----------

